# securedownload



## khw.olivier (4 Septembre 2007)

bonjour
depuis un certain temps, lorsque je recupere des fichiers joints a mes mails (ceux ci correctements titres), lors du telechargement le titre dispare et "securedownload " apparait a la place. Si je recupere plusieurs fichiers, j ai donc securedowload1, puis 2 puis 3....

Ces fichiers apparaissent donc feuillet blanc, nomme securedownload dans mon bureau, alors que dans ma boite mail ils sont tjs correctements titres

Au debut je pensais que ca venait de la boite commerciale avec laquelle je travaille, mais aujourd hui ca le fait meme avec des fichiers venant de personne privee, qui ont juste internet a la maison comme bcp de foyes

Une idee???? j aimerais bien pouvoir les recuperer avec le titre directement, cela m eviterai de renommer les fichiers a chaque fois

merci et bonne journee


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2007)

Tu n'aurais pas une adresse mail chez Yahoo?

Car il me semble que c'est chez Yahoo que ce probl&#232;me est g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;, et j'ai lu sur les forums de discussion d'APple que Yahoo serait en train de chercher &#224; r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me


----------



## khw.olivier (4 Septembre 2007)

je suis effectivement chez yahoo.

ce qu il y a de bizarre c est que par le passe tout se passe bien, jusqu a il y a envirron 2 semaines. 

Si c est effectivement un pbs liee a yahoo, je ne peux qu attendre qu ils trouvent une solution

merci bcp et bonne journee


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2007)

Il semble effectivement que ce pb soit r&#233;cent (d'apr&#232;s les posts que j'ai pu trouver.... tapes securedownload dans Google et tu verras par toi-m&#234;me)


----------



## stephye71 (22 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, je travaille sur mac et comme toi, mes pj se t&#233;l&#233;chargent toutes sous l'intitul&#233; :securedownload. apparemment, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec mac, d'apr&#232;s les renseignements que j'ai pris, il semblerait que &#231;a vienne de yahoo. cependant, j'ai aussi un PC, les m&#234;mes pi&#232;ces gardent leur titre original dans yahoo sur pc. je te fais part des r&#233;ponses que j'ai eues :
 ** c'est la nouvelle version de yahoo, il faut retourner &#224; l'ancienne  (je ne peux pas me servir de la nouvelle, elle ne fonctionne pas, donc ce n'est pas la bonne r&#233;ponse);
 ** c'est un antispam ou un logiciel qui bloque l'arriv&#233;e des pi&#232;ces jointes et qui les renomme (d'accord mais o&#249; chercher et comment proc&#233;der ?)
** &#231;a vient de yahoo, la seule solution est d'attendre, ils essaient de r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me (je ne sais pas koi faire d'autre, mais mon emploi se trouve en difficult&#233; &#224; cause de ce probl&#232;me)
** je viens de recevoir une autre r&#233;ponse que je te colle ici : "t&#233;l&#233;charge yahoo toolbar noveau version ou ancienne &#231;a va marcher" (effectivement, je l'ai sur le PC et je n'ai pas de probl&#232;me, &#224; voir si je peux la telecharger sur mac ? on peut toujours essayer.
Si tu trouves une solution, publie la pour que  tout le monde en profite, s'il te pla&#238;t.
esp&#233;rons que &#231;a va s'arranger !
Cordialement


----------



## stephye71 (22 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Rien n'est jamais parfait, depuis 1 mois environ, mes pj se téléchargent toutes sous l'intitulé :securedownload. apparemment, ça n'a rien à voir avec mac, d'après les renseignements que j'ai pris, il semblerait que ça vienne de yahoo. cependant, sur le PC, les mêmes pièces gardent leur titre original. 
A lors là, j'ai besoin d'aide, est ce que quelqu'un connaît la solution au problème ?
Merci à tous


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2007)

Essaie de télécharger tes pièces jointes avec Firefox.

(Trouvé là)


----------

